# WOOHOO WOOHOO WOOHOO



## craftymama86 (Feb 29, 2012)

Guess what we brought home today?!?!?!

I'll give you a hint..... SWEET!




Don't know? Ok here's another hint BUZZZZ!




Ok, give up? LOL. WE NOW HAVE BEEEEEEES. :bun :bun :bun

We have been wanting to get into this for a while, actually my DH has been wanting to get into beekeeping. He's going to classes and I recently went with him to a Queen rearing class. ANYWAYS, on our way home from a job my DH had to do we saw a an area where it looked to have had a house and they were building a new house and behind it were 4 hive boxes. DH found the owner and asked if he was interested in selling any of his hives. Man is 77 and was happy to sell. So DH checked them out and ended up buying TWO for a great price. One he left was OVERFLOWING with honeycomb but had no queen.

ANYWAYS, I'm REALLY excited about it!!!!!   :bun


----------



## Fierlin (Feb 29, 2012)

This is exciting news. Very happy for you.


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you! One reason we're doing it is to help our son's immune system, he has REALLY bad allergies and asthma and there are SO many health benefits to local honey and comb.


----------



## Fierlin (Feb 29, 2012)

I hope it works out for you.  
I remember having asthma as a kid, it was a pain. Good luck! Maybe I should've tried honey.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 1, 2012)

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Guess what we brought home today?!?!?!
> 
> I'll give you a hint..... SWEET!
> 
> ...


So happy for you  I hope no one gets stung!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 1, 2012)

Honey Bees.  AWESOME!   I want a bee hive.  They make a HUGE difference when you have a garden.  We had a big garden a few years back and noticed that it was doing amazingly well because there were honey bees everywhere. Our raspberries produced gallons of berries. No one ever got stung. I took a walk around the neighborhood and found out that a neighbor a few doors down had 3 hives in his back yard  IN THE MIDDLE OF TOWN!  He had had them for 30 years and no one had noticed or at least said anything. Of course, we all reaped the benefits.  ALL of the neighbors gardens were fabulous.  Not to mention, he sold honey from his front door at a great price.    

I love bees.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 1, 2012)

It's the BEEs KNEES I think.

My Dad always kept bees, some folks have a natural gift for it, he did,,

It sure makes for happiness in the family too!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 1, 2012)

ug not me.

Bees make me swell up and stop breathin' and stuff.  It is really not fun. lol

Sooo, now when I see a bee, I squeal like a girl.  It's embarrassing.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 1, 2012)

Very Cool that you got bees! They are definately on my "want" list. Raw honey is awesome and SO EXPENSIVE.


----------



## elevan (Mar 1, 2012)

I want bees too.  But since I have someone deathly allergic in the house, I can't risk it.  I love raw honey for multiple reasons.  Congratulations.


----------



## ChristyMarie82 (Mar 2, 2012)

So cool!  I've always wanted bees...but I hate getting stung...LOL.


----------



## craftymama86 (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been so "in to" my other threads I forgot about this one, LOL. 

So we got 2 hives and not long after that DH got a WHOLE BUNCH of hive boxes, and extractor (WOOT) and a few other supplies for an awesome price. After that he decided to go ahead and split the 2 we started with b/c they had too many bees. We now have 4 awesome bee hives producing a beautiful GOLDEN honey. You just can't beat RAW comb honey!!! 

I'm also starting to make small beeswax candles. It's slow going right now but boy when I'm making them it smells SO nice in here. Never made candles before now so it's a work in progress, lol.











This is the honey we got that came from the bees' previous location.





I'll have to get pics of OUR honey.


----------

